# Carvin HEADLESS Holdsworth sig Announced



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2012)

EDIT: CONFIRMED - Announcned by Carvin 








Carvin.com - Custom Shop Allan Holdsworth Signature Guitars

---------------------------------------------------

Its no secret Allan Holdsworth is a fan of headless guitars, despite being an endorsee with Carvin. There has been mention of him trying to get Carvin to build him a headless as far back as 2008, yet Carvin did not want to obtain the bridge/head lisense from a competitor. 

Lately though, there was some controversy from Canton Guitars, a headless guitar maker whom which Allan has purchased two guitars from recently. The website for Canton Guitars put up a message saying Allan is using two Canton Guitars on his new album and is exclusively playing Canton Guitars now, which is untrue. Allan is trying to get the message removed, and it was confirmed by Carvin Artist Relations manager "advdir" on the Carvin BBS - Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - allan holdsworth, Done with Carvin?

At the time of Dec 22nd 2012, when that message was posted, it was clear Holdsworth still has an association with Carvin. After reading this today, I did some internet digging and found these interesting images..











Mentioned with the pictures was someone who recently saw Allan in concert and said he mentioned it was a Carvin Prototype, and should be available in 2012. There are threads around the web reporting similar facts;

holdsy.com &bull; View topic - The New Holdsworth Carvin Guitar - for 2012!

So, while this is all rumors and speculation at this point, its looking pretty likely. Guess we'll find out at the end of this month at NAMM.

Edit: Video proof???


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmm....


----------



## engage757 (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't heard anything about production beginning yet.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 2, 2012)

the carvinbbs has NO mention of a headless guitar. nor is it EVER requested, so i highly doubt carvin would release it.

when they released the CS*24/CT*24, zaza helped, but the requests for those had been around since the series started in 2006...


----------



## JPMike (Jan 2, 2012)

If this is going to be the next Holdsworth model, I am so getting one!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm all for a Carvin headless. 

As long as the hardware is sound and it's not as ugly as the one up in those pics. 

Perhaps Allan buying guitars other than Carvins hit a vein and got Carvin into gear.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2012)

Think I found a video of it?? Hmm. Looks interesting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

It looks much better in that video.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2012)

It does.. And a trem too! Definitely think this is on my top 5 list of gear purchases for 2012.

In the videos (maybe not that one, but other ones at least) you can clearly see the Carvin logo above the neckjoint, so it is indeed a Carvin.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh hello Doctor!!

That's not entirely unwelcome or unexpected....a headless HF2 would be quite phenomenal and I have to give them some plaudits for snagging two of the best fusion guitarists on the planet as part of their roster (Holdsy + Gambale).

Shall be watching developments


----------



## technomancer (Jan 2, 2012)

He wasn't just buying guitars other than Carvin, the last two times I saw him live he played nothing but the Cantons... I didn't catch him on the last tour though, so who knows 

The idea of a headless HF2 is awesome though, assuming they can get quality hardware.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2012)

technomancer said:


> He wasn't just buying guitars other than Carvin, the last two times I saw him live he played nothing but the Cantons... I didn't catch him on the last tour though, so who knows
> 
> The idea of a headless HF2 is awesome though, assuming they can get quality hardware.



Oh its known he uses tons of different headless guitars live; but Canton was basically saying he was exclusively only using Canton Guitars, and his deal with Carvin and every other company was over. Thats where the issues came from, as that isn't true. Clearly, hes been playing this Carvin as recent as November 2011 so I think Canton Guitars should take the "Allan Holdsworth is exclusively using Canton Guitars" off their website. - I don't think his relationship with Carvin has ever halted or even been sour; but its clear he wanted a headless design and they were hesitant to provide one for years (needing to get lisensing and junk, the video makes it look like a Steinberger tremolo or at the very least that JC trem on ebay) but I guess they worked something out in the end to keep Holdsworth happy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 2, 2012)

The shape doesn't look suited to the headless style IMO  

Stuff like Steiny and Strandberg just look like they SHOULD be headless, this not so much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The shape doesn't look suited to the headless style IMO
> 
> Stuff like Steiny and Strandberg just look like they SHOULD be headless, this not so much.



I don't know, I kinda like the more traditional shape.

Kinda like so:


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the look of the Fatboy, and I've heard nothing but good things about it. In addition, I've always liked the headless look, and have always been curious to try one.

I am indeed VERY curious now about this guitar . I've heard the rumors of it for a while now, but I hadn't seen any images whatsoever of it. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know, I kinda like the more traditional shape.
> 
> Kinda like so:



That looks good, is that toone? Ryan (Varient) had some REALLY wicked modern super strat style headless shapes photoshopped. I'll try and bump the thread if I can find it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That looks good, is that toone?



Yep.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 2, 2012)

I've always wanted to play a headless guitar, just...intriguing.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The shape doesn't look suited to the headless style IMO
> 
> Stuff like Steiny and Strandberg just look like they SHOULD be headless, this not so much.





I prefer "ergo" shapes for headless guitars. I think the Strandberg shape is my favorite. But, then again, I also like the Klein shape. 

And that video; Holdsworth in Houston? Why was I not aware.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 2, 2012)

IMO the Fatboy would look awesome as a headless guitar. Who holds the patent on the headless design? With so many makers I always assumed it was fair game at this point. Does Strandberg and other also license the design.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Who holds the patent on the headless design?



No one. 

But certain pieces of hardware are patented, such as the Steinberger systems. If I had to guess it would be that Carvin doesn't want to engineer their own hardware, nor do they want to licence it from Steinberger/Gibson, Hipshot, ABM, etc.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm curious to see what they do for bridges, the one in that video has a Trans Trem, thats not gonna happen on a production scale.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont think its a transtrem; looks like the standard steinberger trem or even the ones off ebay. It does look lisenced though, rather than something completely new.

Shouldnt be an issue having either hardtail or trem though, if it is a lisenced bridge.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know, I kinda like the more traditional shape.
> 
> Kinda like so:




My lord. This is so hideous to me. And I wonder how they can technically even call it headless at this point. 

What is this Max? Never seen anything like it.

Anybody got one I can try?


----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one.
> 
> But certain pieces of hardware are patented, such as the Steinberger systems. If I had to guess it would be that Carvin doesn't want to engineer their own hardware, nor do they want to licence it from Steinberger/Gibson, Hipshot, ABM, etc.




+1


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 3, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The shape doesn't look suited to the headless style IMO
> 
> Stuff like Steiny and Strandberg just look like they SHOULD be headless, this not so much.



Couldn't disagree more. I think the shape looks amazing as a headless!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 3, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Couldn't disagree more. I think the shape looks amazing as a headless!



same; I find the steinbergers look extremely awkward and weird, just being a small plank of wood. (maybe its because I watched 5 Holdsworth videos with this Carvin, then watched one with him and a steinberger.. but even before that. Im a fan of the other headless guitars that actually have a body to it; like the one Technomancer had made. Not a fan of the original steinberger or strandberg)

I understand the more you see something though, the more you find it asthetically pleasing over time. Im assuming most of the people who enjoy Steinberger in the metal community like Stealth are probably Cynic fans? (or whatever metal band it is that uses steinbergers exclusively)

The original holdsworth is an accquired taste, so this headless shape is no different.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I guess its that and its just weird seeing that shape without the headstock.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it's cool but I personally think that body shape looks better with the headstock.

Very interested to seeing the final product though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2012)

I always thought the Holdsworth model has one of the uglier headstocks out there, so making it without that thing could only be an improvement.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like its finally announced by Carvin; hope I didnt rush it by making this thread haha

Carvin.com - Custom Shop Allan Holdsworth Signature Guitars

As I guessed earlier, they are lisensing the JCUSTOM Headless parts (famously on ebay for steinberger parts guitars) - so should be pretty awesome! Im super excited about that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2012)

engage757 said:


> My lord. This is so hideous to me. And I wonder how they can technically even call it headless at this point.
> 
> What is this Max? Never seen anything like it.
> 
> Anybody got one I can try?


 
Instruments - Rick Toone | Luthier


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 3, 2012)

its here! 

Carvin Guitars&#039;s Photos | Facebook


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2012)

And a normal-sized picture instead of an attachment! 






Looks pretty awesome! I'm looking forward to some new demos hopefully (and if they're smart, they will have Holdsworth do them and not that other guy who did the V3M demos... ) coming soon to hear how it sounds other than the live videos.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2012)

GAS


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy said:


> GAS



+1

Gorgeousness personified.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2012)

A chambered single-cutaway headless? I could DEFINITELY be talked into that.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh damn they updated the site too!  

Carvin.com - Custom Shop Allan Holdsworth Signature Guitars

Looks like the HH1X is going for $1129 and the HH2 is going for $1199.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2012)

Well fuck.


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> And a normal-sized picture instead of an attachment!



Haha, sorry about that! thanks for fixing it 


God damn they look nice, in a "I'll probably get one just to have one because theyre so damn cool" -kind a way!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2012)

Phrygian said:


> Haha, sorry about that! thanks for fixing it
> 
> 
> God damn they look nice, in a "I'll probably get one just to have one because theyre so damn cool" -kind a way!



Haha no prob, I had just seen the post and ran over to throw up their pictures and that tiny one was all I saw here!   I agree too, I can't swing one right now but I could see myself ending up with one eventually...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Looks like the HH1X is going for $1129 and the HH2 is going for $1199.



The more I look at it, I think I could live with that body shape. Especially if it's only $1200 for what is (hopefully) a quality headless. I guess it's time for me to sell some stuff again. 

EDIT: Just notice the "fine print." Standard equipped is the hardtail. It's an extra $200 for the Tremolo version.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 3, 2012)

RONALD. BRUNER. JUNIOR. 

Holdsworth is WAY up there in my book, but I've never seen him shown up before. Until now. Holy crap, how have I never heard of this guy??


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep Need New Pants

Yep, getting this guitar. 

Damn you Carvin for desiring to take my money, because it is working.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2012)

This is seriously the first time in ages that I've considered a Carvin sixer. It seems like a perfect candidate for my "compact guitar for my compact new apartment" needs. Too bad I'll be living overseas and paying overseas prices by the time I've got the money for one. Better maintain some trustworthy contacts here in the states...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh damn they updated the site too!
> 
> Carvin.com - Custom Shop Allan Holdsworth Signature Guitars
> 
> Looks like the HH1X is going for $1129 and the HH2 is going for $1199.



Fuck you Carvin 

Can't see the site, and those prices will be double in the U.K - I've seen well appointed CT6's going for £2500. Just as I was getting _out_ of Carvin-hate mode


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 3, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> This is seriously the first time in ages that I've considered a Carvin sixer. It seems like a perfect candidate for my "compact guitar for my compact new apartment" needs. Too bad I'll be living overseas and paying overseas prices by the time I've got the money for one. Better maintain some trustworthy contacts here in the states...



Nail -> Head.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 3, 2012)

I believe the new HH shape is slightly different than the contours of the original Holdsworth, and it looks better IMO. The bottom horn/whole side seems more rounded.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> I believe the new HH shape is slightly different than the contours of the original Holdsworth, and it looks better IMO. The bottom horn/whole side seems more rounded.



Yeah at least in the pictures they don't have the rounded body sides, doesn't look to be an option either so I guess that's the one body style for these.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 3, 2012)

yea, that too. Thats why it looks bad in the original pictures of Holdsworth using it, but when you see it in the video and the high-quality pics Carvin put up, it looks cool.

The bottom horn of the original holdsworth HF2/H2 is awkward looking though, the HH seems more standard guitar-shaped. It actually looks much more Tele-like than the old Holdsworth IMO

-----------

Overall though, even if you dont like headless guitars or 8 string 27" scale guitars, you gotta applaud Carvin for announcing both of them within 4 months of eachother. Thats pretty unreal for a company that is geared mostly on traditional guitars (bolt, CT, CS, DC's) - they are really listening to fans and trying to accomidate us. If they bring a Roasted Maple option at NAMM I think i'll only buy Carvin guitars from now on.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 3, 2012)

NEED

Too bad I'm broke. Maybe I'll sell a couple guitars for one. It would be nice to have a sweet professional quality guitar around.

-MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)	$0.00
TF - Tung-Oiled Satin Neck & Body	$0.00
-GNB - Clear Gloss Finish Back Of Neck (Standard)	$0.00
MF - Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$0.00
-DI - Dot Inlays (Standard)	$0.00
6100 - Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$0.00
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
-41 - H22T Bridge Pickup (Standard)	$0.00
-42 - H22N Neck Pickup (Standard)	$0.00
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)	$0.00
-BC - Black Hardware (Standard)	$0.00
BL - Black Logo	$0.00
HC7 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$59.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,258.00


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 3, 2012)

That one with the natural finish looks pretty cool. I get a Steinberger with a similar finish soon, so I'm not really GASing. But the traditional shape looks way better IMO.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 3, 2012)

Goddamn Carvin and their stupid awesomeness. This has been a good year for Carvin fans haha now, once I have the chance and money, I'll have to decide between this headless and the HF2... Though I'll probably go for the HH2, seeing as I really want to own a headless at some point. Might as well be this one!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 3, 2012)

FYI, there is also a new smaller case for this guitar too, called the HC7. Hopefully we'll get some pictures soon on that.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 3, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Fuck you Carvin
> 
> Can't see the site, and those prices will be double in the U.K - I've seen well appointed CT6's going for £2500. Just as I was getting _out_ of Carvin-hate mode



You prob have to go to the Carvin I'ntl site.

CarvinWorld.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Secret said:


> You prob have to go to the Carvin I'ntl site.
> 
> CarvinWorld.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio



Yeah, can't see one on the I'ntl site for the U.K - and then when it does appear I will receive a jaunty message telling me to contact a U.K dealer.....whom I do not trust in the slightest 

Never mind, I have plans afoot!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 3, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> FYI, there is also a new smaller case for this guitar too, called the HC7. Hopefully we'll get some pictures soon on that.



If they're as late as the new cases for the DC800's, then it'll be a while until we see those, I suspect. Although those might have come all together in the same shipment as the DC800 cases and might already be in stock.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2012)

What I really wanna know is: given that this is a new set of headless hardware, what's the thickest gauge of strings it will accept?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with commending Carvin at this point, they have introduced two very unique ideas to their custom lines which have been, IMO, a bit on the "safe" side as far as new ideas go (the CT line is awesome but it isn't as wild as adding an 8 string or a headless design to the lineup). Now if only they would change the routes on the 7 and 8 string models to true industry standard "passive-sized" I'd be a happy (and broke) man!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I agree with commending Carvin at this point, they have introduced two very unique ideas to their custom lines which have been, IMO, a bit on the "safe" side as far as new ideas go (the CT line is awesome but it isn't as wild as adding an 8 string or a headless design to the lineup). Now if only they would change the routes on the 7 and 8 string models to true industry standard "passive-sized" I'd be a happy (and broke) man!



And add OFR's to their 7 string models instead of the licensed ones they have now, and maybe baritone 7 strings for those who want them, I think they would be right on track in the aspect of giving people what they want.


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to go Carvin!
I still love my Steinberger more than anything so this won't be on my wish list soon, but Carvin really impressed me this year. The price is a freakin' steal for a non-Steiny headless unit too.



celticelk said:


> What I really wanna know is: given that this is a new set of headless hardware, what's the thickest gauge of strings it will accept?


The thickest gauge I've used in my Steinberger is an 0.052. It's nearly impossible to find anything thicker in a double ball setup.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> FYI, there is also a new smaller case for this guitar too, called the HC7. Hopefully we'll get some pictures soon on that.


 
Well damn, that practically cements the deal. A smaller guitar is only good for a smaller apartment if the case it comes with is also compact.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh for you guys who want MIDI / Piezo options, I recall talking with someone last year who told me it IS possible to get piezo on the JCustom bridges (this guy custom makes the saddles) - and he could do hex/midi saddles also. Believe for midi saddles, he said he could do it on every steinberger/jcustom bridge except the transtrem.

Search google for a MIDI steinberger and you should find him.. Forget the website of the guy, but hes out there. So that is an option also (an aftermarket one, but knowing Carvin and Holdsworth they may try to convince Graphtech to bring it to this guitar)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2012)

Are JCustom bridges double-ball?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mmmm headlesss + piezo would be rather tasty!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> the carvinbbs has NO mention of a headless guitar. nor is it EVER requested, so i highly doubt carvin would release it.
> 
> when they released the CS*24/CT*24, zaza helped, but the requests for those had been around since the series started in 2006...





Grand Moff Tim said:


> Are JCustom bridges double-ball?



These guitars come with the double ball headpiece, but there are a adapters as well as after market headpieces that allow you to use either single or double. (I can only assume they'd fit the carvin, I'm not sure what headpiece they're using.)


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm getting one of this for sure.

Anybody knows how good/stable are the JCustom trems? Are they like a floyd in terms of how they behave/flutter? I have 0 experience with headless trems, so any useful info would be great!


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 3, 2012)

of the few things that have been announced this year so far this one has made me the happiest.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2012)

Dear god... I will be buying a Carvin at some point this year


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks much better than I figured from that video. 


*runs off to spec carvins


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking hell.. I haven't had Carvin gas in at least 2 years.... bastards. You are doing too awesome. 

We shall see yet, what this new year brings.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 3, 2012)

I am pricing one as we speak. It's too funny that I happen to have a Steinberger on the way to me as we speak. This THIS shows up! I am so fucking ecstastic over this! Way to go, Carvin!



AfroSamurai said:


> I'm getting one of this for sure.
> 
> Anybody knows how good/stable are the JCustom trems? Are they like a floyd in terms of how they behave/flutter? I have 0 experience with headless trems, so any useful info would be great!



If they are stable enough for Allan, I'm pretty sure they are great. He's one picky dude.
You won't get flutter from this type of trem.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 3, 2012)

YESSSSSS


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 3, 2012)

This is very cool! First an 8-string, now a headless design...Fuck yeah Carvin!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 4, 2012)

soooo, are these double ball only?


----------



## -42- (Jan 4, 2012)

Radiation green, here I come.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 4, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> soooo, are these double ball only?



Yep!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 4, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> soooo, are these double ball only?



I am still trying to determine this on the carvin forum. There are several manufacturers who makes string adapters for single ball strings. Since the XS trem carvin is using is a carbon copy of the steinberger s-trem, i would assume the end piece would fit these string adapters. More info is suppose to surface as NAMM draws closer.

Since i am going to NAMM this year, i am headed straight for the carvin booth to check these out.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 4, 2012)

"They look like a modern gay guys apartment" - My mom after walking by my computer.

Sick guitars though lol


----------



## Shannon (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna for it tomorrow with the following specs....
HH2X, Right Handed w/ XS Tremolo 
-MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
QDDA - Deep Dragonburst Quilt 
PSN - Painted Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Matches Body Color) 
BMF - Birdseye Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)
ABD - Abalone Dot Inlays
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W 
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
35 - M22SD Bridge Pickup
-42 - H22N Neck Pickup (Standard) 
404 - White Coils w/ Black Bezels 
-BC - Black Hardware (Standard) 
ABL - Abalone Logo
SL - Dunlop Straplocks 
HC7 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 4, 2012)

why does nearly every guitar mfg that builds a headless have to put their name on on the body?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 4, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> why does nearly every guitar mfg that builds a headless have to put their name on on the body?



because there is no headstock to put their name on?


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 4, 2012)

Headless guitars definitely look cool on their own, but they just look weird to me when someone is playing them, especially one as tall as Holdsworth. It looks like a Ukelele in his hands. That's also probably why I think headless basses look so cool.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know what people say, I JUST WANT ONE OF THESE!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Looks like I'm gonna for it tomorrow with the following specs....
> HH2X, Right Handed w/ XS Tremolo
> -MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
> -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)
> ...



Areyouawizard.jpg

Except for the pickup color, that's basically the one I had sitting in my cart last night (no I didn't order yet ).


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 4, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> Oh for you guys who want MIDI / Piezo options, I recall talking with someone last year who told me it IS possible to get piezo on the JCustom bridges (this guy custom makes the saddles) - and he could do hex/midi saddles also. Believe for midi saddles, he said he could do it on every steinberger/jcustom bridge except the transtrem.



I guess you're talking about Jon Bondy. I have used his saddles (and the FX Bridge) to install piezos on my Steinberger GM-7 (complete building article available). I haven't installed the MIDI option, but this would be just one additional board.

Piezos on a Transtrem wouldn't work (I'd expect the same for the S-Trem or the XS-Trem). On Steinberger Trems the strings sit and move on roller saddles. Imagine that forward/backward movement of the string over a static piezo element. Like scratching a vinyl record, so for playing hiphop it might be appropriate 

Bernd


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 4, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> why does nearly every guitar mfg that builds a headless have to put their name on on the body?



Least with Carvin's colour options, you can hide it easily. Order a black paintjob and put the logo in black. etc. 

Normally I think they look stupid (like on steinbergers/etc) but I don't mind representing Carvin. I could live with it.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 4, 2012)

F**k it, I'm gonna get one. The DC127 I ordered is coming in with "wrong specs" due to issues on both sides, honestly, so I'm gonna take advantage of the 10 day return policy, send that one back and have the 2 humbucker & hardtail HH2 in seafoam green.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 4, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> why does nearly every guitar mfg that builds a headless have to put their name on on the body?



All branding. The name has got to be seen somewhere on the front and if there's no "head" it's got to go somewhere. Better the body than say, the 12th fret. I likes my guitfiddles sans inlays these days.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2012)

Shannon said:


> If they are stable enough for Allan, I'm pretty sure they are great. He's one picky dude.
> You won't get flutter from this type of trem.



If they're anything like the original Steiny trems are smooth as hell and incredibly stable  

Wonder what the material quality is like on the JCustom bridges compared to the Steiny originaly... the Steiny TransTrem 2 I had was built like a tank.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 4, 2012)

-42- said:


> Radiation green, here I come.



Yeah if I order one of these it is definitely going to be all the stock options in radiation green! No fancy tops needed!


----------



## MTech (Jan 4, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> soooo, are these double ball only?





TemjinStrife said:


> Yep!



I'm waiting to hear back from LaBella on these cause obviously Holdsworth is one of their bigger endorsers so theyve been supplying him strings, but even though it is double ball end they can still make you any gauges you'd like.



Waelstrum said:


> Headless guitars definitely look cool on their own, but they just look weird to me when someone is playing them, especially one as tall as Holdsworth. It looks like a Ukelele in his hands.





http://youtu.be/dBzByr4fdv0


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 4, 2012)

MTech said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from LaBella on these cause obviously Holdsworth is one of their bigger endorsers so theyve been supplying him strings, but even though it is double ball end they can still make you any gauges you'd like.




A Carvin forum admin confirmed they're using and soon will be carrying LaBella double ball for the HH series.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 4, 2012)

Shannon said:


> If they are stable enough for Allan, I'm pretty sure they are great. He's one picky dude.
> You won't get flutter from this type of trem.



Sweet, now I just need the confirmation on the string adapters for standard strings and I'm ordering one.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 4, 2012)

First 8 strings and now this! I think this is awesome for Carvin. They are releasing a fair amount of New items this year and in comparison to previous years that's a big difference.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 4, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> First 8 strings and now this! I think this is awesome for Carvin. They are releasing a fair amount of New items this year and in comparison to previous years that's a big difference.




Those 2 and the 24 fret Les Paul shaped CS624 (and little brothers CS424 & CS324) make me happy Carvin aren't waiting on NAMM to reveal new items. 

The new HH series got announced (after NickCormier did some sleuthing) and it was immediately up for sale. The joy I felt knowing it was still fully customizable. SEAFOAM GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> First 8 strings and now this! I think this is awesome for Carvin. They are releasing a fair amount of New items this year and in comparison to previous years that's a big difference.





Legacy III is also debuting at NAMM. I hope they finally offer it in a 1x12 combo. 

Also, you guys like catalog pics????







I don't know why Photobucket keeps squishing this one, the source image is fine.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 4, 2012)

Jack Secret said:


> Those 2 and the 24 fret Les Paul shaped CS624 (and little brothers CS424 & CS324) make me happy Carvin aren't waiting on NAMM to reveal new items.
> 
> The new HH series got announced (after NickCormier did some sleuthing) and it was immediately up for sale. The joy I felt knowing it was still fully customizable. SEAFOAM GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!



Man someone needs to pay back and do some sleuthing on this Legacy 3, I couldnt find anything.. I want it to be cracked open before NAMM so I don't have to wait that long for details. So impatient on that, something I actually really am interested in.

I think the Headless Holdsworth is cool, but its not really something Im totally into. The Legacy 3 however, if the hints of it being a smaller version have truth to it, is like #1 on my list of gear wants.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 4, 2012)

Hot damn they really made them! If I was a company, I wouldn't want to lose Holdsworth. I want to know what Bulb thinks about these, he seems like a Holdsworth fan.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 4, 2012)

This is extremely exciting. I have so much respect for Ned Steinberger, it's great that his innovations in guitar design will be available again on new, high quality instruments from a company like Carvin.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 4, 2012)

For the people wondering about the neck thickness on the headless, it is .80 at 1st fret and .90 at 12th.

Any news regarding the string adapters for standard strings will fit?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 4, 2012)

AfroSamurai said:


> For the people wondering about the neck thickness on the headless, it is .80 at 1st fret and .90 at 12th.
> 
> Any news regarding the string adapters for standard strings will fit?


From the Carvin rep I talked to, it sounds like it's a "double ball" only headstock. I really want them to show the very end of the endpiece to see how it's setup. Headlessusa.com has string adapters for Steinbergers, but Steiny headstocks usually have 2 small holes where the adapters inserts.

I'm going to hold off on my order until we either get confirmation or I can see it for myself when I go to NAMM in a few weeks.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm curious why some of you are so against the double-ball strings. Is it just because you want to use your preferred brand of strings? Or is there an inherent disadvantage to the double-ball design?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm curious why some of you are so against the double-ball strings. Is it just because you want to use your preferred brand of strings? Or is there an inherent disadvantage to the double-ball design?



In the past the available gauges have been VERY limited on the double ball strings... though it sounds like LaBella may solve this problem if they do double ball sets in custom order variants like the newer electric strings


----------



## chrisrivas1 (Jan 4, 2012)

i was at that houston concert w brunel and holdsworth..... it was a life changing experience. just wanted to rub that in, cant believe that guitar is a production model so soon!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 4, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm curious why some of you are so against the double-ball strings. Is it just because you want to use your preferred brand of strings?


 
That's actually exactly it for me . I have no problem with double balls and I don't use some weird gauge combination or anything, I'm just a D'addario XL kind of guy, hahaha.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisrivas1 said:


> i was at that houston concert w brunel and holdsworth..... it was a life changing experience. just wanted to rub that in,





I'm seriously jealous. I had no idea Mr. Holdsworth was in town.


----------



## TMM (Jan 4, 2012)

8-string headless Fatboy? I'd be in.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2012)

^Keep dreaming.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 5, 2012)

TMM said:


> 8-string headless Fatboy? I'd be in.



Ouch, easy on poor Carvin. They just dipped their toes into the ERG market. That would be like Gibson just deciding to start making Superstrats.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 5, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Ouch, easy on poor Carvin. They just dipped their toes into the ERG market. That would be like Gibson just deciding to start making Superstrats.



They've done that before. People love the superstrats they made in the 80's.


----------



## MTech (Jan 5, 2012)

technomancer said:


> In the past the available gauges have been VERY limited on the double ball strings... though it sounds like LaBella may solve this problem if they do double ball sets in custom order variants like the newer electric strings



Just like all their strings they have always done them in any gauges you want you just have to contact them or a dealer with the order. I know 1 of the times when I was up at their factory the President stressed that for the specific trem everybody raves about from Stein. to work properly and give you the insane pitch options that it does & return to pitch properly you have to use their specific strings for it. It was a couple years ago but somebody had something posted about the trem on here which is why I asked. I think you can change tunings with a switch on it plus it's got a huge range IIRC??


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 5, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Ouch, easy on poor Carvin. They just dipped their toes into the ERG market. That would be like Gibson just deciding to start making Superstrats.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 5, 2012)

Shannon said:


> From the Carvin rep I talked to, it sounds like it's a "double ball" only headstock. I really want them to show the very end of the endpiece to see how it's setup. Headlessusa.com has string adapters for Steinbergers, but Steiny headstocks usually have 2 small holes where the adapters inserts.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on my order until we either get confirmation or I can see it for myself when I go to NAMM in a few weeks.



Mmmm, I really don't want to miss the 65 year sale, that's going to save me $200. I wonder if LaBella is going to make 11's and up sets with the double ball


----------



## veshly (Jan 5, 2012)

No way, just yesterday I was looking at those on their website, thinking to myself how they'd look awesome headless.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 5, 2012)

veshly said:


> No way,* just yesterday *I was looking at those on their website, thinking to myself how they'd look awesome headless.



They've been up there for almost 3 days now.


----------



## veshly (Jan 5, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> They've been up there for almost 3 days now.



Hwa!!?!? 

Internet news takes at least two days to get to Canada...









Edit: Oh I see, I was looking under the solidbody guitars/basses part of the site. The ad itself is freaking tiny, what the hell.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 5, 2012)

technomancer said:


> In the past the available gauges have been VERY limited on the double ball strings... though it sounds like LaBella may solve this problem if they do double ball sets in custom order variants like the newer electric strings



That's part of the issue for me. The other part is the difficulty of finding the damn things in a shop if you need a new set on short notice. I almost never have any problem finding D'Addario XL115s in random music stores; I don't have the same confidence about a double-ball set.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 5, 2012)

veshly said:


> Hwa!!?!?
> 
> Internet news takes at least two days to get to Canada...
> 
> ...



A Molson induced internet service outage?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 5, 2012)

Jack Secret said:


>



Ooof, lovely. I like that a lot.

As for this headless Holdsworth sig, I really like it. Just a few problems:

1) I'm in the UK, so it'd be extortionate trying to get hold of one.

2) I hate using anything other than Elixir strings, so a double-ball-only headstock would be bad news.

3) Do those headless bridges facilitate easy de-tuning? Like, if I had the fixed bridge would I be able to easily just tune down to Eb or D without re-setting anything?


----------



## veshly (Jan 5, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> A Molson induced internet service outage?




Aha! If only I could blame Canada's shittiest and arguably most popular beer on my blunder!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 5, 2012)

So long as some people still think it's cold everywhere all the time here, then you can continue to blame your problems on shitty beer all you want.


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 5, 2012)

MTech said:


> It was a couple years ago but somebody had something posted about the trem on here which is why I asked. I think you can change tunings with a switch on it plus it's got a huge range IIRC??



The Steinberger TransTrem. For some pics just visit this thread.



AfroSamurai said:


> I wonder if LaBella is going to make 11's and up sets with the double ball



They did, calibrated 11-50 sets (LAB_STP1150) have been available until the end of 2011 on juststrings.com. I'm pretty sure that if enough people ask, they will be available again. However, you only need calibrated strings on a TransTrem, but not on the XS Trem or the FX bridge on Carvins, so you can use these strings as well.



BucketheadRules said:


> 3) Do those headless bridges facilitate easy de-tuning? Like, if I had the fixed bridge would I be able to easily just tune down to Eb or D without re-setting anything?



Yes. A fixed bridge is a fixed bridge, no matter on which side the tuners sit.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 5, 2012)

Be_eM said:


> They did, calibrated 11-50 sets (LAB_STP1150) have been available until the end of 2011 on juststrings.com. I'm pretty sure that if enough people ask, they will be available again. However, you only need calibrated strings on a TransTrem, but not on the XS Trem or the FX bridge on Carvins, so you can use these strings as well.



Thanks man. I noticed that they have 11's on there, but that a UK store, so I'm not sure they'll have them here. Hopefully LaBella will step up and make them again.


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 5, 2012)

AfroSamurai said:


> Thanks man. I noticed that they have 11's on there, but that a UK store, so I'm not sure they'll have them here. Hopefully LaBella will step up and make them again.



Well, I've bought my strings from Juststrings in USA, and I'm living in Germany. So what would prevent you from buying in the UK, if necessary? The internet made the world a little bit smaller


----------



## MTech (Jan 5, 2012)

AfroSamurai said:


> Thanks man. I noticed that they have 11's on there, but that a UK store, so I'm not sure they'll have them here. Hopefully LaBella will step up and make them again.



LaBella will make any gauges, just cause it's not on a site doesn't mean it's not made/they don't make it, it just means they don't carry it. Just like all the large singles which is why you can now buy them direct off the LaBella site clear up to 120.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 6, 2012)

MTech said:


> LaBella will make any gather, just cause it's not on a site doesn't mean it's not made/they don't make it, it just means they don't carry it. Just like all the large singles which is why you can now buy them direct off the LaBella site clear up to 120.



Great news! I though that only applied to standard strings, now it seems I'm running out of excuses to not to buy one


----------



## MTech (Jan 6, 2012)

AfroSamurai said:


> Great news! I though that only applied to standard strings, now it seems I'm running out of excuses to not to buy one


No, it's anything from them they are handmade so they don't have the limitations of machines. If you want something and are willing to pay they'll make it.. Example being the 270g bass strings they have.. HUGE Some stuff they may already make but they can't force places to carry them so when you don't see it on places like juststrings that doesn't mean it's not made.

This looks like it's going to be a great year for Carvin though which is pretty cool to see.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 6, 2012)

MTech said:


> No, it's anything from them they are handmade so they don't have the limitations of machines. If you want something and are willing to pay they'll make it.. Example being the 270g bass strings they have.. HUGE Some stuff they may already make but they can't force places to carry them so when you don't see it on places like juststrings that doesn't mean it's not made.
> 
> This looks like it's going to be a great year for Carvin though which is pretty cool to see.



So what's the best way to contact them to make an order for custom double ball strings? Just email, through a store, etc???


----------



## MTech (Jan 6, 2012)

Shannon said:


> So what's the best way to contact them to make an order for custom double ball strings? Just email, through a store, etc???


For that you could contact a dealer like Leo @ BigCitySrings or as posted in the LaBella thread just email [email protected] w/ "Custom String Set" in the subject line. Explain what you want and give the information on your guitar (scale etc)


----------



## Shannon (Jan 6, 2012)

MTech said:


> For that you could contact a dealer like Leo @ BigCitySrings or as posted in the LaBella thread just email [email protected] w/ "Custom String Set" in the subject line. Explain what you want and give the information on your guitar (scale etc)


Thank you for the info!


----------



## JPMike (Jan 6, 2012)

Greatest news ever, my gf will buy me one for my bday!! FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 6, 2012)

D'Addario has double ball sets in 9-42, 9-46 & 10-46 that will fit the HH2 as well.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 6, 2012)

Jack Secret said:


>



i played one of those once.... biggest most uncomfortable fucking heel ever and on a superstrat . but i digress... yeah a 8 string headless from carvin is a little much to ask right now


----------



## Spamspam (Jan 6, 2012)

veshly said:


> Hwa!!?!?
> 
> Internet news takes at least two days to get to Canada...



Canada... The only place in the world where Moosehead is a beer, a town name, and a damn fine Friday night.... Ok, maybe not the only place in the world...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2012)

Bump for NAMM pics. I must acquire one of these soon. The GAS is actually hurting me. 
















Mr. Holdsworth was supposed to be demoing at Carvin today, hopefully a video will turn up on Carvin's YouTube.

Until then, here's one from far away. 



EDIT: Found an amazing pic. Would it be weird to have a 65 year old man God as my desktop background?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2012)

LOVE IT!


----------



## JPMike (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG!!! I want headless!!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 22, 2012)

Are those feet at the bottom or two strap buttons?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2012)

Some nice shots here;


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2012)

not really digging it  I mean it's awesome that they are releasing aheadless guitar but they have never really appealed to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

If they offer the headless option for other guitars (and somehow incorporate the tuners on the bridge with them), that would be friggen' amazing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they offer the headless option for other guitars (and somehow incorporate the tuners on the bridge with them), that would be friggen' amazing.



As much as I wish you were right, I don't think that turning any guitar into a headless is simply an 'option'.  It'd be a different guitar altogether.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> As much as I wish you were right, I don't think that turning any guitar into a headless is simply an 'option'.  It'd be a different guitar altogether.



True. 

But... A headless, full-body Carvin, man!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But... A headless, full-body Carvin, man!



For me, a significant portion of this guitar's appeal is the smaller size. If you look at the catalog picture, it seems to be "to scale" with the old HF2 (the nut, end of fretboard and pickup placement are pretty much in the same spot).

Awwww, it's so cute!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> For me, a significant portion of this guitar's appeal is the smaller size



I'd love a smaller guitar....
But I'm a pretty wide person.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate not having money.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2012)

And.............. ordered. 






Shit just got real.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hawt spex


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2012)

^

Bitches love dat drop shadow logo. Totally worth $20.

I really wanted an engraved trussrod cover, but the option wasn't on the form. _pokerface.jpg_


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 2, 2012)

The possibility of us being friends has officially expired... ... I want one


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 8, 2012)

so, carvin just said that all the new headless guitars are actually coming with a new head piece that will allow either double ball end strings, or just a single ball end string. heres what the new head piece looks like

http://carvinbbs.com/userpix/2_head1_1.jpg

http://carvinbbs.com/userpix/2_head2_1.jpg

http://carvinbbs.com/userpix/2_head3_1.jpg


----------



## Festivus (Feb 8, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> And.............. ordered.
> 
> Shit just got real.



That's fantastic! I think it'll look amazing in that colour!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> so, carvin just said that all the new headless guitars are actually coming with a new head piece that will allow either double ball end strings, or just a single ball end string. heres what the new head piece looks like
> 
> http://carvinbbs.com/userpix/2_head1_1.jpg
> 
> ...



I hope I can still get the old head-piece, it was much sleeker. I don't want that huge ledge hanging off the end of the neck. Time to email Carvin.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 8, 2012)

This model is great news, I think it's beating all my other gas at the moment. Now to try and get one sent from the US.


----------



## Festivus (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how much extra cost there would be for having something like this sent to the UK? VAT added on? Having to buy through a 'dealership'?


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 8, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I hope I can still get the old head-piece, it was much sleeker. I don't want that huge ledge hanging off the end of the neck. Time to email Carvin.



from what carvin said, EVERY headless guitar made for customers will have the new headstock. they got this a while ago. maybe a week into the new guitars release. they just have pictures now.


so even if you ordered the day of its release, you still would get the new headstock..

isn't the new one better though? considering double ball end strings aren't too common to come across?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> from what carvin said, EVERY headless guitar made for customers will have the new headstock. they got this a while ago. maybe a week into the new guitars release. they just have pictures now.
> 
> 
> so even if you ordered the day of its release, you still would get the new headstock..
> ...



I just got off the phone with Carvin, and they confirmed this. There will be no "Option 50" for the double-ball only head-piece. I have to say, I'm quite disappointed. Frankly, the new headpiece looks like crap. That large overhanging section of metal bothers me, it doesn't look like it belongs on the guitar.

So now I'm stuck with the options of; 1. receiving a guitar with specs I did not order (since they did not specify the switch in the catalog or on the order page) or 2. cancelling my order and eating the 20%.

They better not screw up _anything_ with the build itself, or my first Carvin experience will certainly be my last.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know what the hub bub is. The new headpiece is a HUGE upgrade in my opinion. It's unobtrusive (less than an inch past the original headpiece, and smaller than what Toone and Strandberg are doing currently), and opens up string choice significantly. 

Nothing would be stopping those who don't like the conversion headpiece can easily buy a JCustom non-conversion headpiece and just swap it. 

Maybe I'm just biased because I replaced the headpiece on all three of my Dad's Steinbergers with a conversion piece. 

Also, if you do genuinely hate it even after receiving it, send it back within 10 days for a full refund.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 8, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know what the hub bub is. The new headpiece is a HUGE upgrade in my opinion. It's unobtrusive (less than an inch past the original headpiece, and smaller than what Toone and Strandberg are doing currently), and opens up string choice significantly.



To me it is obtrusive. I liked that the older one sat flush with the end of the neck. I don't really understand why anyone wouldn't use double-ball strings with a headless, they aren't difficult to find unless you don't have the internet.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Nothing would be stopping those who don't like the conversion headpiece can easily buy a JCustom non-conversion headpiece and just swap it.



The fact that I would have to spend extra money, perform a fairly serious modification, and likely void the warranty would stop me. I also have yet to find an actual website for JCustom, just an eBay page.

I understand why Carvin did it, but I can't understand why they refuse to offer either option (even at an upgraded cost).

*I tried not to come off as venting toward Max, I know he's trying to be a voice of reason, I'm upset with Carvin, not him


----------



## Miek (Feb 8, 2012)

#firstworldproblems


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> To me it is obtrusive. I liked that the older one sat flush with the end of the neck. I don't really understand why anyone wouldn't use double-ball strings with a headless, they aren't difficult to find unless you don't have the internet.



It's easy to get basic double-ball sets, but if you want anything specific you're going to have to go custom. It's like pre-made 8-string sets only there aren't any places I know who have individual double-ball strings ready to ship in multiple gauges. 

I'm not saying their difficult to find, but they're pricier and a little harder to come by. 

I play 8-string fanned fretted guitars, but still appreciate being able to get strings where ever and whenever I want. 




> The fact that I would have to spend extra money, perform a fairly serious modification, and likely void the warranty would stop me. I also have yet to find an actual website for JCustom, just an eBay page.
> 
> I understand why Carvin did it, but I can't understand why they refuse to offer either option (even at an upgraded cost).
> 
> *I tried not to come off as venting toward Max, I know he's trying to be a voice of reason, I'm upset with Carvin, not him



It's cheaper than a pickup swap and about ten times easier, as it's only a few screws that need replacement. It's far from invasive, and unless you're really bad with a screw driver it'll be 100% swappable, so unless you tell Carvin your warranty won't be voided, just swap the headpiece if you need to send it back for factory repairs. 

JCustom does only deal via eBay, but they are legit. Legit enough at least for Carvin and other customer builders to source parts from them. You can contact them via the Steinberger_World Yahoo Group as well. 

I totally get where you're coming from, as it was a bit of a bait and switch, I just don't think it's a death knell for a $1500+ guitar as it's cheap and easy to swap.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 8, 2012)

I hear that that they are coming out with a headless 7-string and 8-string. I might get one of each of the Holdsworth models if this proves to be true! 



....seriously!


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 8, 2012)

i think i may have a crush on Max and his infinet wisdom


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like I'm stuck with the new headpiece, no matter what.



Carvin BBS Admin said:


> Additionally, I spoke with the Guitar Shop, and they will not do the non-combination headpiece (even if customer-supplied). It requires the neck to be cut a different way.



I'm getting the impression that this is a proprietary design, just for the HH1. 

My only hope is that there are enough people who don't like the new headpiece, that JCustom will make the double-ball only head piece that fits with the Carvin neck cut.

I know most people don't see this as a big deal, but, on a guitar this short (~30"), adding even just 1 inch to the overall length really throws off the aesthetic balance.

There is some somewhat cool news, you can have the option of the shorter arm that Allan uses on his guitars.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, I regret clicking the Australian flag up the top. $2615 before I even started.






$3441 and I didn't even go crazy. I love how the AUD is stronger than the USD at the moment and we still get shit doubled for no reason.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2012)

Mr. Holdsworth got a black one now, and I got my Carvin postcard. Is it April 4th yet? 

This video has helped me make peace with the new headpiece. It doesn't look so terrible.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 16, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I hear that that they are coming out with a headless 7-string and 8-string. I might get one of each of the Holdsworth models if this proves to be true!
> 
> 
> 
> ....seriously!



Yeah, gonna need some proof.


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 17, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I know most people don't see this as a big deal, but, on a guitar this short (~30"), adding even just 1 inch to the overall length really throws off the aesthetic balance.



I have to say, I disagree. I think it actually makes that guitar a sight more attractive. This makes it feel more streamlined, whereas before I felt that it looked a little too wide. The extra inch just makes it feel a little more proportional. Now it's less of a fat-boy and more of a moderately-overweight-boy.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 17, 2012)

Getting closer and closer to ordering a custom one of these. Definitely the most insatiable gas I've ever had.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 17, 2012)

Now that they are offering the combo endpiece, I am all over this. Time to sell off some gear to make room for a HH2X.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2012)

At 2pm PST tomorrow, you should be here => Carvin.com - Allan Holdsworth Guitar Clinic LIVE STREAM


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 18, 2012)

It's at 1am for me T_T... I hope I can make it.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 18, 2012)

I actually kinda like this kind of headpiece! I really dig it on the new Steinbergers too. Starting to build up GAS -.-


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, so I will make it, thankfully, but they haven't started yet...  (by "make it" I mean watch it online  not actually being there, sadly).

EDIT: Only got to halfway through the clinic... It started lagging too much. Mind-blowing stuff what I did see, though, and I'm glad to have seen that beautiful guitar. Maybe somebody could upload it to YouTube later and link it? Anyway. Off to bed now.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2012)

That one lady, "I've never listened to your music before." Kill yourself.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 21, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger today.

Carvin.com : HH2 ALLAN HOLDSWORTH CHAMBERED BODY HEADLESS GUITAR

My specs:
MA- MAPLE NECK/ALDER BODY
CG- CLEAR GLOSS FINISH
FTGA- EMERALD GREEN FLAME
PSN- PAINTED SATIN FINISH BACK OF NECK (MATCHES BODY COLOR)
FMF- FLAMED MAPLE FRETBOARD
ABD- ABALONE DOT INLAYS
STJF- SS JUMBO FRETS
R20- 20" RADIUS
35- M22SD BRIDGE PICKUP
42- H22N NECK PICKUP
400- BLACK COILS W/ BLACK BEZELS
34- PUSH/PULL TONE CONTROL COIL SPITTER
BC- BLACK HARDWARE
1046E- ELIXIR 10-46
BL- BLACK LOGO
HC7- BLACK TOLEX HARDSHELL CASE

 And now, the wait....


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2012)

Just a head's up to anyone that has ordered (so just Shannon and me? ), the short trem-arm that Allan is using in the sax video is now available. You can switch out your old order with a 10 second phone call.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll just stick with the regular one.


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 24, 2012)

I went hardtail on mine. 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Thrashman (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone happen to get theirs yet?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> Anyone happen to get theirs yet?



a few folks on carvinbbs have thiers






more here:
HH2x pictures by Steiny_photos - Photobucket 


i cant link this, but here:
http://carvinbbs.com/userpix/7534_IMG_0819_1.jpg

more pics here:
Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - New Holdsworth..Tiger Striped


----------



## sojorel (Mar 18, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Just pulled the trigger today.
> 
> Carvin.com : HH2 ALLAN HOLDSWORTH CHAMBERED BODY HEADLESS GUITAR
> 
> ...



How much did that bad boy set you back?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow the body on the headless model is way smaller than I expected it to be!


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 21, 2012)

Carvin is running behind. At least a few weeks.

My HH2 is not here yet. 

JACK SMASH!


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 21, 2012)

I think these are both ugly and awesome at the same time, I want one


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 21, 2012)

Jack Secret said:


> Carvin is running behind. At least a few weeks.





My HH1 _will_ be done on April 4..... My HH1 _will_ be done on April 4..... My HH1 _will_ be done on April 4..... My HH1 _will_ be done on April 4.....


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 22, 2012)

My HH2 goes out today! wooooooooooooo!

Jack's Carvin Spring...GO! <cue Gatchaman theme>


----------



## Overtone (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn! I am actually tempted to give this a shot... it would probably make travelling a breeze.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 22, 2012)

These things look nice!
Somehow I miss the carbon neck. 
But the body, singlecut, tele-styled looks sooo amazing!


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 22, 2012)

apparently guitar world nominated this guitar to be the one of the best playing guitars of 2012:


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 22, 2012)

wow!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 22, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> apparently guitar world nominated this guitar to be the one of the best playing guitars of 2012:



Pretty sweet! Definitely looks like an ergo guitar so I'd buy that, and Carvin stuff typically plays pretty nicely if it's a good one.


----------



## Sikor (Mar 23, 2012)

I have made these photos 2 days ago at Musikmesse:


----------



## Overtone (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty nice! I am tempted to get one of these because I travel a lot, but I think it wouldn't be ready till after my busiest run of trips. I also wonder how effective the case is. My roadrunner hybrid case does fine fitting in the overhead on most flights, but if they can make a case that still shaves off a few inches and is much lighter than it would be worth it for me. A wooden case sounds heavy to me, so I don't think it would work out.

Edit: hmmm... even though this doesn't exactly hug the curves, it is still noticeably shorter than a regular case. The ideal thing to capitalize on the size of the guitar imho would be something more like a softcase.


----------



## Indigenous (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so damn anxious for everyone to get their guitars so they can tell me how damn amazing they are and then I can buy one.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 27, 2012)

Overtone said:


> Pretty nice! I am tempted to get one of these because I travel a lot, but I think it wouldn't be ready till after my busiest run of trips. I also wonder how effective the case is. My roadrunner hybrid case does fine fitting in the overhead on most flights, but if they can make a case that still shaves off a few inches and is much lighter than it would be worth it for me. A wooden case sounds heavy to me, so I don't think it would work out.
> 
> Edit: hmmm... even though this doesn't exactly hug the curves, it is still noticeably shorter than a regular case. The ideal thing to capitalize on the size of the guitar imho would be something more like a softcase.



jack just did a comparison shot of the regular guitar case vs the holdsworth guitar case:





i think the holdworth hardcase will do you just fine


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> jack just did a comparison shot of the regular guitar case vs the holdsworth guitar case:
> 
> i think the holdworth hardcase will do you just fine



You and your awesome and/or useful photos 

I really want someone from here to finally get theirs. I want some reviews from people whose taste and opinion I hold in high regard.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 28, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> I really want someone from here to finally get theirs. I want some reviews from people whose taste and opinion I hold in high regard.



Jack got his yesterday. => http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-jacks-carvin-spring-act-ii-scenes-1-2-a.html

My card says April 4, so probably 2-3 weeks until I have mine.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 28, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> You and your awesome and/or useful photos
> 
> I really want someone from here to finally get theirs. I want some reviews from people whose taste and opinion I hold in high regard.



there are a few other folks on carvinbbs that have received their guitar. i'm surprised how many metal players are picking up a semi-hollow guitar and loving it


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Jack got his yesterday. => http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-jacks-carvin-spring-act-ii-scenes-1-2-a.html
> 
> My card says April 4, so probably 2-3 weeks until I have mine.



Aaaahh awesome! I hadn't seen the thread, thanks for that! I'm waiting for yours as well!



soliloquy said:


> there are a few other folks on carvinbbs that have received their guitar. i'm surprised how many metal players are picking up a semi-hollow guitar and loving it



Yeah, I figured a few people had theirs already and had posted them on the Carvin forums, but I don't frequent that place. I have enough with SSO . Not disregarding their opinions whatsoever, but I'm just more comfortable hearing, say, Max's opinion on a piece of gear than the opinion of someone who might be just as accurate and knowledgeable, but is a complete stranger to me. I wanted to see opinions from the likes of Jack, gunshow, and Shannon, who I know have pulled the trigger.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't decide if I like the Holdsworth body shape yet. It's so tiny...


----------



## Overtone (Mar 28, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> jack just did a comparison shot of the regular guitar case vs the holdsworth guitar case:
> i think the holdworth hardcase will do you just fine



Wow! That is tiny! I love it! How is its weight? I am guessing even being a wooden case the guitar plus case shouldn't be much heavier than my hybrid case with a regular guitar in it, if at all. I just love how lightweight that case style is! 

Thanks for the pic btw.

The other thing I am contemplating is how a koa top would sound, cuz I bet it would look gorgeous!


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 28, 2012)

Overtone said:


> Wow! That is tiny! I love it! How is its weight? I am guessing even being a wooden case the guitar plus case shouldn't be much heavier than my hybrid case with a regular guitar in it, if at all. I just love how lightweight that case style is!
> 
> Thanks for the pic btw.
> 
> The other thing I am contemplating is how a koa top would sound, cuz I bet it would look gorgeous!



the guitar itself is about 4.5 to 5.5ish lbs. it would weigh more/less depending on the woods you use and get. 

no idea about the case, but cant be any heavier than 6lbs


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 1, 2012)

Bumping because Carvin finally created the gallery for these =>CARVIN.COM : CUSTOM SHOP HH2 PHOTO GALLERY

Dat purple;


----------



## -42- (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh man: Carvin.com : In Stock HH1X Allan Holdsworth Signature Headless Guitar w/ XSTrem Serial Number 113769


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn I really like that vintage yellow metallic finish!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 2, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I can't decide if I like the Holdsworth body shape yet. It's so tiny...


Same here... Gonna look ridiculous on my 6'4 frame


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 2, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Same here... Gonna look ridiculous on my 6'4 frame



Haha you'll look like you're playing guitar hero!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 2, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Same here... Gonna look ridiculous on my 6'4 frame



Just wait until I post a picture with mine, it's gonna look like a ukelele.


----------



## Indigenous (Apr 10, 2012)

Just sent in my order for one of these things. It's going to be my first Carvin, my first guitar that cost me more than a couple hundred, and a looooooong 7 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 10, 2012)

The wait is killing me for mine....


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 10, 2012)

Shannon said:


> The wait is killing me for mine....



Tell me about it. My card said April 4th. I guess they're a little behind.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 11, 2012)

Just when I start complaining, I get a shipping confirmation email from Carvin.

EDIT: MONDAY...... MONDAY............. MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have a new guitar day. The day before the most important presentation of my life (the capstone class for my bachelor's degree). Great timing!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys, that trombone I ordered is finally here.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 16, 2012)

Fine, nobody takes bait. 






*I'm waiting to do full NGD shots until I have some sunlight. As you can see, my camera is shitty and only looks half-way decent in natural light. And trust me, this piece of birdseye demands to be captured in natural lighting.


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2012)

Tiny guitar is tiny


----------



## Indigenous (Apr 16, 2012)

You bastard. I demand a shit ton of sound clips.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 16, 2012)

MFB said:


> Tiny guitar is tiny



It's just tall enough to fit in my rack.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 17, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Fine, nobody takes bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And now thanks to you I have to have a long conversation with my wallet and my bank account about why I absolutely need this guitar. Thanks man.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 17, 2012)

l


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 17, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Fine, nobody takes bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I know you said you're a big dude, but that thing just looks WAY too tiny!  That being said, I still want one....   Begone, vile GAS!  Also that finish looks great, excellent choice!  Damn I just priced a plain hardtail version out.... I don't really need one of these but the price really wasn't too bad without the trem....


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 17, 2012)

Holy crap, that's tiny indeed! How tall are you?


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2012)

*sigh* I need one of these... I don't have any good 6-strings, and having one of these would definitely be a tremendous pleasure.

Lovely (and tiny) guitar you got yourself there, man! I'm loving had that gray finish. I actually hadn't seen a gray Carvin before . Looks great on that one!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 17, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Holy crap, that's tiny indeed! How tall are you?



6' 3" (1.905) meters. But I'm more wide than anything. I weigh 225lbs (102 kg), my jacket size is a 48 long, and the necks on my dress shirts have be at least 18 inches.



HighGain510 said:


> Begone, vile GAS!  Also that finish looks great, excellent choice!  Damn I just priced a plain hardtail version out.... I don't really need one of these but the price really wasn't too bad without the trem....



"If you have the means, I highly recommend it. It is so choice!"

Seriously, I'm quite pleased with my first Carvin experience. They didn't mess up any specs, the finish is perfect, fretwork is as good as anything I've come across, and the tung-oil neck is so smooth. The piece of birdseye they picked is so much nicer than I was expecting for this price. I hate to say it, but the figuring in it really puts my S7 to shame. 



Alberto7 said:


> Lovely (and tiny) guitar you got yourself there, man! I'm loving had that gray finish. I actually hadn't seen a gray Carvin before . Looks great on that one!



Thank you. I knew I wanted a dark, solid color (I think headless look best with that "utilitarian" look) to contrast with the birdseye. Carvin actually added the gunmetal grey on the day that I ordered, I figured it was a sign. 

It looks like I'll be home from work when the sun is still out, so I'm going to try to get a real NGD thread for this tonight.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 17, 2012)

NGD it up please!  Yeah they used to offer that Gunmetal Gray a while ago and discontinued it for the longest time which was a shame as it looked great on the 727 as well.  Looking forward to more pics, other than that yellow metallic in stock one yours has been my favorite so far!  I'm going to wait until after my wedding before I order any more guitars (I'm up to 10 guitars right now...  ) as my fiancé has been awesome about the ridiculous influx of gear lately so I don't really want to upset the balance!   Once I have some more cash, I'll likely be ordering a hardtail one of these... just trying to figure out which finish to go for!


----------



## veshly (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know what the neck shape is like? I can't really find any info on it.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 2, 2012)

veshly said:


> Does anyone know what the neck shape is like? I can't really find any info on it.



It's actually thicker than I was expecting. It's something like the Gibson 60's neck profile, but with a flat fretboard (20" radius). I find it to be very comfortable.


----------



## veshly (May 2, 2012)

Hmm, I'm unfamiliar with that neck. I'll have to go and find one like it.


----------



## Indigenous (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine was supposed to ship out yesterday. Needless to say, I'm checking my email every hour or so at this point.


----------



## Gila_Crisis (Apr 14, 2013)

well.... I feel so lucky they don't offer for this guitar options like left-handed, baritone and or 7-string.....


----------



## Phrygian (Apr 14, 2013)

They offer it left handed.


----------



## Gila_Crisis (Apr 24, 2013)

are you sure? the old "headed" one is avaiable lefthanded, but not the new headless


----------



## lava (Apr 25, 2013)

How is the high fret access? That heel looks kind of big and annoying. That's the only thing scaring me away.


----------



## JPMike (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't wait for mine...


----------



## lava (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like Misha's getting one:


----------



## JPMike (Apr 27, 2013)

lava said:


> Looks like Misha's getting one:



how do u know it's Misha's?


----------



## lava (Apr 27, 2013)

JPMike said:


> how do u know it's Misha's?



Because he posted it on Facebook.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 27, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4532.183142.506719532&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## JPMike (Apr 28, 2013)

lava said:


> Because he posted it on Facebook.



Oh, I have deactivated my facebook account since August, so can't see many updates.


----------



## lava (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anybody have one of these in the SF Bay area? I'd love to try before I buy. The chunky neck joint and 20" radius have me a little nervous. I would also bring a six pack.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 28, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't worry about the neck joint. As far as I can tell it's just like an SG. The tiny body and incredible upper fret access should really cure any problems that the neck joint may have caused on bigger guitars, like Les Pauls.

The radius may be worth trying out first though. Are there any stores that sell vigiers nearby? The Shawn Lane model and a 20" radius.


----------



## JPMike (Apr 28, 2013)

lava said:


> Does anybody have one of these in the SF Bay area? I'd love to try before I buy. The chunky neck joint and 20" radius have me a little nervous. I would also bring a six pack.



I have a Fatboy with 20" radius, to me it's not that comfortable but not the worst neck on the planet. 

You can always order it with different radius, the one I got on the way it's 12" radius.


----------



## lava (Apr 29, 2013)

JPMike said:


> You can always order it with different radius, the one I got on the way it's 12" radius.



Oh, great! I am unfamiliar with the ordering process and did not know that was an option. I will almost certainly go with a 12" radius.


----------

